# Worried about posting



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

I've noticed this said several times, usually by relative newbies, but sometimes by quite established members too.
I think it's such a shame.
I assume it's mainly down to the percieved ganging up(bullying) but there may be other reasons. 
So, who holds back on posting, why and has anyone any ideas how to change it?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

rona said:


> I've noticed this said several times, usually by relative newbies, but sometimes by quite established members too.
> I think it's such a shame.
> I assume it's mainly down to the percieved ganging up(bullying) but there may be other reasons.
> So, who holds back on posting, why and has anyone any ideas how to change it?


You see a lot of this bullying don't you Rona?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I never hold back on posting in a worried about it kind of way but then i have never had anything to post i would be worried about (if that makes sense) I can see why some people would though.

Anyone asking for breeding advice takes their life into their own hands and really should bring a tin hat :scared:


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

Never did understand that.

Can't be too "worried about posting" if they posted.

I just chalk it up to people who are either begging to be asked (attention seekers) or those who are just shy by nature.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> I've noticed this said several times, usually by relative newbies, but sometimes by quite established members too.
> I think it's such a shame.
> I assume it's mainly down to the percieved ganging up(bullying) but there may be other reasons.
> So, who holds back on posting, why and has anyone any ideas how to change it?


It depends what its about.. I have great knowledge in some areas.. But by no means do I know everything.... Some times you do see someone who does attack regularly and see they have posted and then just avoid it.. Now maybe they don't see themselves as attacking another member.. Maybe I have sensitive days.. I'm not sure and I am not sure of a resolution.. Other than if people do personally attack another on a thread then they should have a warning then possibly banned... Goodness I could be describing myself here..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

4nik8 said:


> Never did understand that.
> 
> Can't be too "worried about posting" if they posted.
> 
> I just chalk it up to people who are either begging to be asked (attention seekers) or those who are just shy by nature.


What a weird user name you have?


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

As I have posted on another thread to day.

What makes me nervous and scared is how people dig up the dirt on other through the internet or perviousness postings.

Also how people on here seem really clique and I find alot of my posts or comments go ignored.

Im currently waiting for my accounted to be deleted and banned or whatever.

Maybe Ill come on when I get my pup and have doggy questions, I might ge me some attention then.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I hold back. I quite often type up a reply but then delete it. I guess I don't always feel that what I say makes sense and sometimes I think it could be taken the wrong way so I don't risk it. Sometimes I just feel that my knowledge is not as good as others and I don't want to say something that I can't back up properly, especially if someone were to disagree or challenge me...


...basically I'm just a wuss. 

I don't blame anyone else and I wouldn't want to change things, its just the wayI am.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Even I as a mod think twice about posting on times, ok I know that perhaps some people may be thinking wrongly or have made a mistake but I do think that perhaps we could put the point across in a better way or help them out and then hopefully put them right later, sometimes we lose members off here who could do with the help and pointing in the right direction but all too often they are gone. I admit at the moment I am not spending so much time on here as I used to but have a lot more going on here than usual, I seem to just pick up a report as things happen


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> What makes me nervous and scared is how people dig up the dirt on other through the internet or perviousness postings.


I worry about that too - not that I have anything to hide cos I don't but if someone had a grudge against me, they could probably dig things up from previous posts or from other forums and things can quite easily be twisted.

I've also written a few things on here about people who aren't on here (irresponsible friends/neighbours) and I do worry about what would happen if they read it..... although i've never said anything that wasn't true!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Its sad that someone would be worried about posting

I don't know how we can change it... sorry not much help am i


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

alaun said:


> I hold back. I quite often type up a reply but then delete it.


I do the same :lol: It depends what mood I'm in


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> As I have posted on another thread to day.
> 
> What makes me nervous and scared is how people dig up the dirt on other through the internet or perviousness postings.
> 
> ...


That's a shame, but I have seen things come onto the forum from other networking sites


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

i dont post like i used to


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

i tend to hold back if i havent got a clue about the subject or if ive read a thread and someone has given advice i would have submitted. I do post but there has been times when i havent been totally sure if my comments are correct or constructive . But theres always someone usually that has some advice and ive learntsomething new to this is what this site if for as all animal subject are a learning curb ,and theres always things we may not know


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I worry about that too - not that I have anything to hide cos I don't but if someone had a grudge against me, they could probably dig things up from previous posts or from other forums and things can quite easily be twisted.
> 
> I've also written a few things on here about people who aren't on here (irresponsible friends/neighbours) and I do worry about what would happen if they read it..... although i've never said anything that wasn't true!


Yeh thats the scary thing, it makes you realize how easy it is to trace people know a days. I do try to keep things private so people cant look me up but still theres always a chance.



rona said:


> That's a shame, but I have seen things come onto the forum from other networking sites


Yeh I have seen that to and I wonder how people find stuff like that  Magic fingers?

I contacted Mark so will use my account until he does what he gotta do.

But people here have helped me when I did need it tho


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Its a different forum now.... i have been a member for just off 2 year... not the same anymore so sad


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I've noticed it alot to its a shame people feel that way, but sometimes I feel it can be an excuse when informations is found out and members have been shown to have told a few porkies.. I have never held back on forums, I have nothing to hide - Its been made clear to me my advice, or opinions is not vailed, needed or wanted in the breeding section so Il do myself and favour and stay out of it. 

Also with regards to pulling up other posts, why is that worrying? The amount of different stories that can be told by anyone member in a handful of posts is whats worries me. Not them that take the time to bring it to the forums attention.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I think people wouldnt feel as "ganged" upon if each person read the post previous first and if they was going to say the same thing then dont, because ive seen threads on the breeding section where post after post is saying the same thing and that must feel as of the op is being "ganged" upon, its not only in the breeding section that was just one that came to mind but on most threads where we all feel more or less the same, everyone is repeating what the previous posters have said. Many times ive read them and thought, bloody hell give it a rest then.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> What a weird user name you have?


I would say something similar..but I'm of a civil tongue.



Or at lest I pretend to be at times.

:lol:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

I was a bit uncertain when I first started posting as I netiher knew the rules or the practice of forums but found generally people were friendly and welcoming. In fact someone has pointed out tonight that I joined in October and I cannot believe it has been such a short time that I came on here. Now I have more confidence although sometimes think I have said the wrong thing, but that is just me. People should not be afraid of posting as we are all here to discuss matters and it defeats the object of being on a forum if you are not going to post anything.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I've noticed it alot to its a shame people feel that way, but sometimes I feel it can be an excuse when informations is found out and members have been shown to have told a few porkies.. I have never held back on forums, I have nothing to hide - Its been made clear to me my advice, or opinions is not vailed, needed or wanted in the breeding section so Il do myself and favour and stay out of it.
> 
> Also with regards to pulling up other posts, why is that worrying? The amount of different stories that can be told by anyone member in a handful of posts is whats worries me. Not them that take the time to bring it to the forums attention.


Previous posts thats all good as long as it doesnt get twisted.

What Im talking about is when people dig through the internet on other forums etc to find out information. Then everything gets turned alll round and upside down. Ive seen people being mistaken for others.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

i have a lot of animals but i would never post advise on here


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i have 'Extremely' strong opinions on certain subjects(always animal related lol) so i dont tend to hold back when its something i feel passionate about.

on other matters i darnt always post my replys incase i look like a numpty:arf: so im another who will often type something out then just delete it


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Yeh thats the scary thing, it makes you realize how easy it is to trace people know a days. I do try to keep things private so people cant look me up but still theres always a chance.
> 
> Yeh I have seen that to and I wonder how people find stuff like that  Magic fingers?
> 
> ...


it's easy peasy once you've learned a bit about people and spent a bit of time!

for instance, if you know the person breeds a particular breed of dog and roughly where they live (their town or county) or if you know their kennel name, you can usually quite easily obtain a lot of information within a few clicks of the mouse. People (including me!) also seem to forget that this forum is totally public and anyone in the world with internet access can view their posts and people give out a lot of information over the forum without realising it! It's scary when you think of some of the stuff we give away on here - where we live, where we work, where we shop, what hours we work, what time we go shopping, what time we walk our dogs, what cars we have, what banks we are with, names of relatives, types of houses we live in, pictures of our houses, pictures of ourselves......... all sorts of information!

Obviously it's not all there in one post but I bet if a lot of us picked through every single post we've ever made, we will find we have given away much more than we thought!


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Yeh thats the scary thing, it makes you realize how easy it is to trace people know a days. I do try to keep things private so people cant look me up but still theres always a chance.
> 
> Yeh I have seen that to and I wonder how people find stuff like that  Magic fingers?
> 
> ...


Here's a tip:

*Use different user names for different sites.*.

*It's easy to track you across the web from site to site if you use the same name.*

I have RECENTLY found this out the hard way.
A particularly low class gent (being kind here) was banned by the ADMIN of a forum I moderate on. For SOME reason he's attached himself to ME and has decided to visit every forum I use THIS name on (he doesn't know the others) and generally make an ass of himself in order to get at me.

Most of the sites I've been impressed with the staff. One click of the report post button and he's "fixed".

Bit too much info I suppose, but I told you all that to let ya know, it could always be worse, always use different names.

You never know when you'll have that odd ball following you around to different sites, joining up and spending DAYS searching through past posts in hopes of compiling all the SEEMINGLY innocent tidbits of info you've dropped here and there thinking nothing of.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

:yikes::yikes::yikes:

I hadn't realised that there had been a blow up on the breeding section when I wrote this, I'd just picked up a couple of people saying this on dog chat.
Please don't bring the breeding section trouble onto this thread.
This was a general question/statement


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> it's easy peasy once you've learned a bit about people and spent a bit of time!
> 
> for instance, if you know the person breeds a particular breed of dog and roughly where they live (their town or county) or if you know their kennel name, you can usually quite easily obtain a lot of information within a few clicks of the mouse. People (including me!) also seem to forget that this forum is totally public and anyone in the world with internet access can view their posts and people give out a lot of information over the forum without realising it! It's scary when you think of some of the stuff we give away on here - where we live, where we work, where we shop, what hours we work, what time we go shopping, what time we walk our dogs, what cars we have, what banks we are with, names of relatives, types of houses we live in, pictures of our houses, pictures of ourselves......... all sorts of information!
> 
> Obviously it's not all there in one post but I bet if a lot of us picked through every single post we've ever made, we will find we have given away much more than we thought!


So so true in fact scary


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I wasnt personally bringing it on here, just bringing up the point why would someone continue to post where their not wanted?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

borderer said:


> i have a lot of animals but i would never post advise on here


Why, you must have loads of knowledge?


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Yeh thats the scary thing, it makes you realize how easy it is to trace people know a days. I do try to keep things private so people cant look me up but still theres always a chance.
> 
> Yeh I have seen that to and I wonder how people find stuff like that  Magic fingers?
> 
> ...


I haven't any concerns about this side of it becuae I stand by whatever I have said and have admitted only going on 1 other forum and I haven't been back on there since joining here. If people want to check me out they are welcome because I haven't anything to hide apart from my ugly mug and what is the point in lying? you are going to get caught out eventually so be honest from the start.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> it's easy peasy once you've learned a bit about people and spent a bit of time!
> 
> for instance, if you know the person breeds a particular breed of dog and roughly where they live (their town or county) or if you know their kennel name, you can usually quite easily obtain a lot of information within a few clicks of the mouse. People (including me!) also seem to forget that this forum is totally public and anyone in the world with internet access can view their posts and people give out a lot of information over the forum without realising it! It's scary when you think of some of the stuff we give away on here - where we live, where we work, where we shop, what hours we work, what time we go shopping, what time we walk our dogs, what cars we have, what banks we are with, names of relatives, types of houses we live in, pictures of our houses, pictures of ourselves......... all sorts of information!
> 
> Obviously it's not all there in one post but I bet if a lot of us picked through every single post we've ever made, we will find we have given away much more than we thought!


Very true.

Especially if your in the uk, Im not as Im in Canada.

I'm a long standing member on another very busy forum thats based in the uk. Ive posted photos of myself, places Ive been, What province I live in, my age, my first name, family issues, life in general so alot could be found there.

I also found out shortly after joining that three members actually lived near me :eek6: but they have all turned out lovely even though we have never met.

But on that forum if someone is digging up information on another member or using that members information incorrectly its dealt with right away.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

rona said:


> :yikes::yikes::yikes:
> 
> I hadn't realised that there had been a blow up on the breeding section when I wrote this, I'd just picked up a couple of people saying this on dog chat.
> Please don't bring the breeding section trouble onto this thread.
> This was a general question/statement


 Hosted by MySpaceAntics.com


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

4nik8 said:


> Hosted by MySpaceAntics.com


God we don't get breeders of this cross breed in our area!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

rona said:


> :yikes::yikes::yikes:
> 
> I hadn't realised that there had been a blow up on the breeding section when I wrote this, I'd just picked up a couple of people saying this on dog chat.
> Please don't bring the breeding section trouble onto this thread.
> This was a general question/statement


:lol::lol: wrong timing a lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

JohnMorris said:


> God we don't get breeders of this cross breed in our area!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

I used to post all the time, but hardly ever do now and lost touch with most of the people I knew on here  I feel like a newbie all over again! 

The forum's very clicky, and it's hard to get into I guess.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

RoseForTheDead said:


> I used to post all the time, but hardly ever do now and lost touch with most of the people I knew on here  I feel like a newbie all over again!
> 
> The forum's very clicky, and it's hard to get into I guess.


I've been here for ages as you know and I feel it must be very hard for newbies.
Maybe established members should take the initiative and make more effort to include and welcome them


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

RoseForTheDead said:


> I used to post all the time, but hardly ever do now and lost touch with most of the people I knew on here  I feel like a newbie all over again!
> 
> The forum's very clicky, and it's hard to get into I guess.


I hear that. A LOT. On a LOT of different forums.

One thing I've learned, not this this will hold any sway with YOU I'm sure, is to just be yourself. Those who appreciate your views will naturally gravitate towards you and those who don't...who cares.



I've never been one to put much stock in other's opinion of me and, strangely, I've never felt put out when some don't like me.

Moral of the story:
Have fun. Be yourself. Eff the people who act like you aren't "cool" enough to be in their clique.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

rona said:


> I've been here for ages as you know and I feel it must be very hard for newbies.
> Maybe established members should take the initiative and make more effort to include and welcome them


Good idea


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

RoseForTheDead said:


> I used to post all the time, but hardly ever do now and lost touch with most of the people I knew on here  I feel like a newbie all over again!
> 
> The forum's very clicky, and it's hard to get into I guess.


I find some people are clicky but then it might just be that they have been on here a long time and know each other more; but mainly people are friendly


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

rona said:


> I've noticed this said several times, usually by relative newbies, but sometimes by quite established members too.
> I think it's such a shame.
> I assume it's mainly down to the percieved ganging up(bullying) but there may be other reasons.
> So, who holds back on posting, why and has anyone any ideas how to change it?


I dont know how to make people feel more comfy about posting.I think to newbies it seems that everyone on here knows each other really well and can come across as being quite clicky.Someone said on my earlier thread that they felt that they didnt really get many responses to their thread,as apposed to a thread by a longer established member.Iv noticed this too.Maybe we can be quite blunt in replies,not intending to be rude,but because it has been said so many times.
I dont answer alot of threads,partly because i miss alot of them,due to not being on but also because the answers have been covered by previous posters,and also because you can be made to think your opinion doesnt count.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

4nik8 said:


> I hear that. A LOT. On a LOT of different forums.
> 
> One thing I've learned, not this this will hold any sway with YOU I'm sure, is to just be yourself. Those who appreciate your views will naturally gravitate towards you and those who don't...who cares.
> 
> ...


I agree with this, i think if you just post as yourself then you will naturally gravitate towards people you will get on with, share views, humour etc and the same back.

I remember being new and spending quite some time reading posts and sussing out what was what and who was who, then started posting a bit and it kind of snowballed :lol: If you sit on the sidelines worrying about noone liking you then noone gets to decide if they like you or not


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

There are some very knowledgeable people on here and i have learnt alot, I do sometimes think twice before posting due to not wanting to be shot down or ignored ( that happens ALOT )


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Bearpaw said:


> I dont know how to make people feel more comfy about posting.I think to newbies it seems that everyone on here knows each other really well and can come across as being quite clicky.Someone said on my earlier thread that they felt that they didnt really get many responses to their thread,as apposed to a thread by a longer established member.Iv noticed this too.Maybe we can be quite blunt in replies,not intending to be rude,but because it has been said so many times.
> I dont answer alot of threads,partly because i miss alot of them,due to not being on but also because the answers have been covered by previous posters,and also because you can be made to think your opinion doesnt count.


It was your thread that started this one 
Have you been made to think that your opinion isn't worth anything at any point? I can't believe that, your posts always come across as well thought out and helpful.
I must admit to being quite blunt myself, as you've probably noticed,  but I'm like that in real life too. Why use 100 words when 10 will suffice


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I dont post as much as I used to and not for any reason either, I find I just enjoy reading tbh


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

RoseForTheDead said:


> I used to post all the time, but hardly ever do now and lost touch with most of the people I knew on here  I feel like a newbie all over again!
> 
> The forum's very clicky, and it's hard to get into I guess.


There are one or two cliques on here but nothing unusual in that...all forums have them.
I post what I feel like posting...two or three folks are very friendly...the rest can take me or leave me as they like.

If no-one answers a post of mine, which sometimes happens, I take it there is no interest or they are more interested in some crap TV show or rich gits wedding...
As for giving advice I will always try and help people who have just taken up keeping birds with knowledge I have learned over the years....advice on relationships I leave to the agony aunts on here.

I'm used to talking to myself over the years anyway


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> i think if you just post as yourself then you will naturally gravitate towards people you will get on with, share views, humour etc and the same back.
> 
> If you sit on the sidelines worrying about noone liking you then noone gets to decide if they like you or not


I liken visiting new forums to visiting new pubs...or whatever meeting place that has new people.

If you're a wall flower, you'll NEVER be friends with anyone.

Like wise, you'll always have some people you get along better with than others, people who won't like you and, if you're a blabber mouth like me, find that you make friends from several DIFFERENT cliques..but may never be accepted into any ONE clique.

:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

H0lly said:


> There are some very knowledgeable people on here and i have learnt alot, I do sometimes think twice before posting due to not wanting to be shot down or ignored ( that happens ALOT )


How do you know you've been ignored?
Because you post last or because nobody quotes you?
I can assure you that your posts are read :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I definitely hold back when posting (though in a quite vicious mood tonight so willing to bite at any argument brewing). 

Posts seem to get picked apart especially if you're 'not an expert' 
You give a bit of advice and support and suddenly you're advocating bad breeding/bad training etc.

I have seen arguments get pretty nasty here so no wonder people don't want to say what they think.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

rona said:


> It was your thread that started this one
> Have you been made to think that your opinion isn't worth anything at any point? I can't believe that, your posts always come across as well thought out and helpful.
> I must admit to being quite blunt myself, as you've probably noticed,  but I'm like that in real life too. Why use 100 words when 10 will suffice


I do often feel like that Rona,I can say something,have it ignored,then a longer established member will come along and say the same thing and get praised by everyone for saying it!! Im not bothered about people liking me as such,i just think its rude and unneccessary.
Thankyou for saying that,it means alot


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

rona said:


> How do you know you've been ignored?
> Because you post last or because nobody quotes you?
> I can assure you that your posts are read :thumbup:


I see myself as a bit of a thread killer LOL , It took me ages to get used to the forum as it is such a fast flowing and busy forum, maybe this is why i feel/felt ignored.

Must make more of a effort


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

poohdog said:


> There are one or two cliques on here but nothing unusual in that...all forums have them.
> I post what I feel like posting...two or three folks are very friendly...the rest can take me or leave me as they like.
> 
> If no-one answers a post of mine, which sometimes happens, I take it there is no interest or they are more interested in some crap TV show or rich gits wedding...
> ...


I look forward to your posts.
You inevitably say something that cracks me up.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh and I got accused of being in a clique simply because I agree with crate training.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

4nik8 said:


> I liken visiting new forums to visiting new pubs...or whatever meeting place that has new people.
> 
> If you're a wall flower, you'll NEVER be friends with anyone.
> 
> ...


Do you know what that is EXACTLY the analogy i always use for Forums, it is exactly like visiting a new pub. I always think people should adopt the same attitude, like you wouldn't walk into a new pub and start saying "i think everyone should drink lager because bitter is ****" would you, you might lurk at the bar for a bit, chat to one or 2 peeps at the bar, if they dont think you are a complete ass then they might ask you to join their table and before you know it you are part of the furniture waxing lyrical all you worldly wisdom :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Previous posts thats all good as long as it doesnt get twisted.
> 
> What Im talking about is when people dig through the internet on other forums etc to find out information. Then everything gets turned alll round and upside down. Ive seen people being mistaken for others.


I do see what you mean. it does get messy. Thats why people should be honest on all sites, or not give to much info out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Haven't had many opinions from newbies


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Oh and I got accused of being in a clique simply because I agree with crate training.


I also said that I agreed with crate training so I must be too, but then many of the responders also agreed so it must be one heck of a clique


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

rona said:


> Haven't had many opinions from newbies


Am I not a newbie now?


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Do you know what that is EXACTLY the analogy i always use for Forums, it is exactly like visiting a new pub. I always think people should adopt the same attitude, like you wouldn't walk into a new pub and start saying "i think everyone should drink lager because bitter is ****" would you, you might lurk at the bar for a bit, chat to one or 2 peeps at the bar, if they dont think you are a complete ass then they might ask you to join their table and before you know it you are part of the furniture waxing lyrical all you worldly wisdom :lol:


I've seen a few bar fights break out here too.
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> Am I not a newbie now?


Me neither I guess.

Ya know what that means though, doncha?

We're ACCEPTED!!!!

YAYYYY!!!!!

:lol::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

H0lly said:


> I see myself as a bit of a thread killer LOL , It took me ages to get used to the forum as it is such a fast flowing and busy forum, maybe this is why i feel/felt ignored.
> 
> Must make more of a effort


I think quite often it can depend on the type of threads that you post on too, as to how quickly you integrate into the forum.
Some people only have to post a few times and I notice them, others pop onto my radar much later in their membership


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't blame newbies for not posting, I would be extremely intimidated


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I think the ganging up that happens on here is disgusting to be fair and I do hope no one thinks me part of that ever.

I don't worry about posting, at the end of the day its a forum and I'm not actually fussed what people that don't know me think about me. I have my friends in the "real" world and also those that I have met through here, and they matter to me.

Not some pompous, jumped up prannock telling me what I'm doing wrong to my dog, what I'm feeding him wrong, what damage I'm going to do him in the future.

i think some people need to take a step back and understand when someone is asking for advice, 9 times out of 10 they already know they've done something wrong or don't understand something, they don't need to be told what a shitty person they are.

I was talking to mum2heidi about this, and I've now seen 2 people since I joined that I liked a lot leave due to this behaviour from other members. I think its awful.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> Am I not a newbie now?


Yes but out of 60 odd posts only 3 relative newbies have posted


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

4nik8 said:


> Me neither I guess.
> 
> Ya know what that means though, doncha?
> 
> ...


Yah celebrate:thumbup::thumbsup::001_wub:Singing:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

It can be a bit nervy to post even as someone whos been here for a while (subject to discussion) I've typed many an answer and then just thought (Sod it, this is going to turn into an argument I dont need), I suppose it depends on whats being discussed and the way its done as and when you join. If its all kicking off i.e. running one another down, then it does put newbies off, it did me when I joined.  Although sometimes, more so in the help threads, if someone has already answered in a way I agree with, I rarely put my opinion to the thread, as I feel just "ditto to the above" is of no import.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i sometimes feel ignored on here, ive had a few posts that just dissapear into post heaven, if some topics get to over heated i try and stay out of them as i hate posts like that, if i feel strongly abput certain subjects i will post

what annoys me is that topics starts off on that topic and eventually it gets changed into something else, normally a argument.. then im out of that post like a shot

one thing about forums i like is the different topics that are started but noow and again they get repeated by other members, its not good for new memers to see the same topic posted about 6 times , i know ive done it a few times by mistake 

what would be good is if we could have a sub forum for the like of tv as the x factor and im a celeb are the ones that get repeated over and over


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Normally I hold back!
But today I am living on the edge (for me anyway!!) and will b expecting my 1st red blob to appear very soon might even throw total caution to the wind and even recievea ban....who knows!!
This all depends on if i can stay awake beyond 9pm...even i cant cause too much trouble in 20 mins!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

4nik8 said:


> I've seen a few bar fights break out here too.
> :lol::lol::lol:


And just like in a pub you will find me under a table (to protect my G&T)


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

gesic said:


> Normally I hold back!
> But today I am living on the edge (for me anyway!!) and will b expecting my 1st red blob to appear very soon might even throw total caution to the wind and even recievea ban....who knows!!
> This all depends on if i can stay awake beyond 9pm...even i cant cause too much trouble in 20 mins!


Lovely dog! Leonberger? Well if you can get banned for what you have just writeen I could be in trouble. What is a red blob? I like red but do I want a red blob?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

JohnMorris said:


> Lovely dog! Leonberger? Well if you can get banned for what you have just writeen I could be in trouble. What is a red blob? I like red but do I want a red blob?


I can give you one if you like 

Green = good rep, red = bad rep. I can give you some abuse too if you like


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

When you're on a forum, there are no boundaries except those laid down in the rules. You put your opinion down on the table, you possibly take some flak for it, and you deal with it. It's not much different from having a face-to-face argument over opinions.

I voice my opinion, I don't care if anyone disagrees with it or if anyone gangs up against me, as I'll gang up against them with a good dose of sarcasm.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

When i first joined I just took my time, read a few threads 2 c if i'd like it here, I'm a member of a few breed specific sites and a breeder site which I visit regularly, but they have gone quiet so thought i'd find a new 1 

I'll b honest, a few weeks ago I nearly left, just thought some were clicky or u get ignored etc being a newbie or u find osme patronising, but hey I take folks as i find em, I can be just as gobby as the next person if it's sumat i'm passionate about and i can let rip wiv the best of them as well, but glad I stuck around as over the last few weeks i've had some nice comments and feel more at home, I try 2 keep things light hearted when things get heated as i'm like that in life anyhow lol, always the peace maker, comes wiv the territory :thumbup:

I've used forums 4 a few years so generally know how it works, folks come n go, such as life I supose, enjoy it while it lasts I say


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> do I want a red blob?


If you care about your reputation (remember, it's only made of worthless blobs!), then no...


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I dont worry about posting, cant usually remember what Ive posted anyway


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Ditsy42 said:


> When i first joined I just took my time, read a few threads 2 c if i'd like it here, I'm a member of a few breed specific sites and a breeder site which I visit regularly, but they have gone quiet so thought i'd find a new 1
> 
> I'll b honest, a few weeks ago I nearly left, just thought some were clicky or u get ignored etc being a newbie or u find osme patronising, but hey I take folks as i find em, I can be just as gobby as the next person if it's sumat i'm passionate about and i can let rip wiv the best of them as well, but glad I stuck around as over the last few weeks i've had some nice comments and feel more at home, I try 2 keep things light hearted when things get heated as i'm like that in life anyhow lol, always the peace maker, comes wiv the territory :thumbup:
> 
> I've used forums 4 a few years so generally know how it works, folks come n go, such as life I supose, enjoy it while it lasts I say


lol, glad you stuck it out. Thats a good point though, i think members do have to lurk about for a while and keep plodding at it and gradually you realise you have made a few forum buddies and its not so bad.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> I dont worry about posting, cant usually remember what Ive posted anyway


I post, and then think about it later... :lol:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> I post, and then think about it later... :lol:


Yep same here, wake up in the morning and think OMG what did I say:lol:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't understand why people feel nervous about posting!!

Its a forum, nothing more nothing less! If you don't recieve the replies you want you can always go on another one if you feel it was that bad...........its not real life, its not a real argument face to face so its easy to shut the laptop on it all :lol:

Nothing to be nervous about  i just do not get it. 

I have been involved in a fair few threads that have ended with arguments/closed threads etc but i have chose to post to ask/say something whatever and i am certainly not in any clique i am just me, myself and i! I will say what i want and sometimes it just so happens that its the same sort of thing that a lot of others are saying!

I also feel ignored on here sometimes! Again it happens! So what? Who cares? Its the t'internet not real life! I certainly do not lose any sleep over anything on here or any other social websites!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I don't understand why people feel nervous about posting!!
> 
> Its a forum, nothing more nothing less! If you don't recieve the replies you want you can always go on another one if you feel it was that bad...........its not real life, its not a real argument face to face so its easy to shut the laptop on it all :lol:
> 
> ...


My feelings exactly.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I do hold back a lot because I find many people unusually abrupt and rude. Everywhere I live must have the most wonderful people or something because the way people speak to each other on here (in regular conversation at times) I very rarely hear in real life. I get the impression a lot of people here are much more confident than in real life, I'm the opposite I'm probably more careful in what I write on here so it isn't taken in a way I don't intend.

I just end up thinking what's the point in posting X when I know no one will care or they will just take it in circles forever and ever. Despite being on here a lot I'm just too lazy to want to follow threads which go in circles all day long.

Personally I do feel there is a clique on here, and I actually feel I preferred the place when I first started as opposed to now


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> I don't understand why people feel nervous about posting!!
> 
> Its a forum, nothing more nothing less! If you don't recieve the replies you want you can always go on another one if you feel it was that bad...........its not real life, its not a real argument face to face so its easy to shut the laptop on it all :lol:
> 
> ...





Devil-Dogz said:


> My feelings exactly.


But you, I and several others are not as sensitive as some. 
Not everyone is the same, thank goodness


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I don't understand why people feel nervous about posting!!
> 
> Its a forum, nothing more nothing less! If you don't recieve the replies you want you can always go on another one if you feel it was that bad...........its not real life, its not a real argument face to face so its easy to shut the laptop on it all :lol:
> 
> ...


I have the same view at times but a lot of people to rely on places like this as their link to the outside world and I'm fed up of people taking it upon themselves to rip people apart simply because they are behind a computer screen.

Guaranteed 99% of the the terrible things said here would no be said in real life as they would be shitting themselves.

Joys of the internet, you can be faceless and you don't have to see what your malicious words do to people.

I am part of a survivors forum and I have had to comfort people because someone has taken the mick out of them when they have opened up about their abuse or they have felt the need to defend themselves because there has been a nasty discussion about cutters/suicide. These people are left feeling worthless and very down - I cannot go to bed knowing that these people are on the edge and I may not speak to them again.

I would be DISGUSTED with myself if I ever made someone feel that low.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I can give you one if you like
> 
> Green = good rep, red = bad rep. I can give you some abuse too if you like


Abuse I can take - used to it from Katie but a bad rep no-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

rona said:


> But you, I and several others are not as sensitive as some.
> Not everyone is the same, thank goodness


Thats because we live in the real world, we take the good with the bad. Others seem to think life is all pink an fluffy. 
Of course any new member that views this forum will see previous arguments/heated debates but I cant see how that would affect them, unless in the same situation then I would hope they took the advice from the thread they were viewing. There are some great members on here I have seen in both the dog and cat section I dont go in others usally, and alot of the time their treated like crap and have their advice chucked back at them - but is this ok because they are long standing members? some newbies will always try and play the 'is it because im new card'.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Guaranteed 99% of the the terrible things said here would no be said in real life as they would be shitting themselves.


I would'nt be. I am passionate about any animals welfare on the forum, and off it. 
My tutor would back me up after our breeding/genetic lesson and talk on zoo's, and protection of wildlife


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> I do hold back a lot because I find many people unusually abrupt and rude. Everywhere I live must have the most wonderful people or something because the way people speak to each other on here (in regular conversation at times) I very rarely hear in real life. I get the impression a lot of people here are much more confident than in real life, I'm the opposite I'm probably more careful in what I write on here so it isn't taken in a way I don't intend.
> 
> I just end up thinking what's the point in posting X when I know no one will care or they will just take it in circles forever and ever. Despite being on here a lot I'm just too lazy to want to follow threads which go in circles all day long.
> 
> Personally I do feel there is a clique on here, and I actually feel I preferred the place when I first started as opposed to now


*Has it changed that much and if so why? I have read a few comments about this forum used to be great or about people leaving, but it seems the "old" forum was better? Can it be made back to how it was?*


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I have the same view at times but a lot of people to rely on places like this as their link to the outside world and I'm fed up of people taking it upon themselves to rip people apart simply because they are behind a computer screen.
> 
> Guaranteed 99% of the the terrible things said here would no be said in real life as they would be shitting themselves.
> 
> ...


Have to agree with this



Devil-Dogz said:


> Thats because we live in the real world, we take the good with the bad. Others seem to think life is all pink an fluffy.
> Of course any new member that views this forum will see previous arguments/heated debates but I cant see how that would affect them, unless in the same situation then I would hope they took the advice from the thread they were viewing. There are some great members on here I have seen in both the dog and cat section I dont go in others usally, and alot of the time their treated like crap and have their advice chucked back at them - but is this ok because they are long standing members? some newbies will always try and play the 'is it because im new card'.


It's not the ones to see life pink and fluffy that you should be worrying about.
If you were so disabled that this was your social life, then people being hurtful could affect your whole life


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I would'nt be. I am passionate about any animals welfare on the forum, and off it.
> My tutor would back me up after our breeding/genetic lesson and talk on zoo's, and protection of wildlife


How true!  I don;t think I have said anything too horrid on here but admit it is easier behind a screen whereas in real life I am a mere pussycat and a gentleman; hope I come across like that on here too.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Personally I do feel there is a clique on here, and I actually feel I preferred the place when I first started as opposed to now


I first joined this forum in 08 and I can honestly say I dont feel its changed since then and me being back now. Just the members I were use to have mainly gone.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I would'nt be. I am passionate about any animals welfare on the forum, and off it.
> My tutor would back me up after our breeding/genetic lesson and talk on zoo's, and protection of wildlife


I'm not just talking about animal welfare DD 
No need to defend yourself about it, it's just an observation I've made xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> *Has it changed that much and if so why? I have read a few comments about this forum used to be great or about people leaving, but it seems the "old" forum was better? Can it be made back to how it was?*


I think it's better now


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I'm not just talking about animal welfare DD
> No need to defend yourself about it, it's just an observation I've made xxx


ahh well I dont usally comment much on anything none animal related anymore. Did all that the first time, and this time round remembered why I joint the forum in the first place :thumbup:

I guess some will be totally different because their behind a screen, thats what I find sad.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm forever posting on here ok a few months back I had to ask a mod to send one of my threads to thread heaven and delete it rather not go into fulll detail but I'm here and still posting.:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> ahh well I dont usally comment much on anything none animal related anymore. Did all that the first time, and this time round remembered why I joint the forum in the first place :thumbup:
> 
> I guess some will be totally different because their behind a screen, thats what I find sad.


That's it.

I like how the internet can help you come out of your shell and you can be more bubbly than you are in real life... but it also brings out the bad side too.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

rona said:


> It's not the ones to see life pink and fluffy that you should be worrying about.
> If you were so disabled that this was your social life, then people being hurtful could affect your whole life


I do worry about them that see the world all pink and fluffy. 
I understand that people may be disabled and use forums as a way of friendship and the like, but when we start debating pets then we all know there will be a differ of opinions. I would hope no one would be as nasty as to 'pick' on someone that was disabled or none disabled for the sake of it. But I also dont think people should treat disabled members any different from other members when in serious discussions.  Plus I wouldnt know a disabled members from a none disabled member as dont tend to view general, I guess others dont either.



JohnMorris said:


> How true! I don;t think I have said anything too horrid on here but admit it is easier behind a screen whereas in real life I am a mere pussycat and a gentleman; hope I come across like that on here too.


I've always enjoyed talking with you in the few threads I've joint in with that you have posted in - you respect others opinions.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> And just like in a pub you will find me under a table (to protect my G&T)


Dang it. Can't rep you again.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

JohnMorris said:


> *Has it changed that much and if so why? I have read a few comments about this forum used to be great or about people leaving, but it seems the "old" forum was better? Can it be made back to how it was?*


Personally I feel that it goes through phases on here quite quickly and my opinion of the place changes in response to that. I feel that a good while ago there was a more chilled out sort of feel whereas now people get quite het up about things quite quickly, people seem quite angry about a lot of things (even certain ads on websites etc) and people seem to cause offence to others more easily. It depends who the main posters are at the time to be honest but I think things get out of hand quite easily and people seem so distinctly unhappy with how the place is run a fair bit of the time yet they still stay here and post anyway 



Devil-Dogz said:


> I first joined this forum in 08 and I can honestly say I dont feel its changed since then and me being back now. Just the members I were use to have mainly gone.


Thing is I think it does say a lot the way the whole popular faces (ie major posters) have changed so much over time. Its the same from when I started so many have completely disappeared and not all have had a meltdown thread some have just literally disappeared. I think that may be some of the big change. I know I get a bit fed up of being on here and tbh the only reason I do post is because I really don't have much else to do right now. I find this place very frustrating at times (used to find it much less so, perhaps there are just more people on here now who aren't my cup of tea so to speak, not as in I don't like them but there are more threads I wouldn't have much of an interest in replying to), but like I say I have nothing else to do right now


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Personally I feel that it goes through phases on here quite quickly and my opinion of the place changes in response to that. I feel that a good while ago there was a more chilled out sort of feel whereas now people get quite het up about things quite quickly, people seem quite angry about a lot of things (even certain ads on websites etc) and people seem to cause offence to others more easily. It depends who the main posters are at the time to be honest but I think things get out of hand quite easily and people seem so distinctly unhappy with how the place is run a fair bit of the time yet they still stay here and post anyway
> 
> Thing is I think it does say a lot the way the whole popular faces (ie major posters) have changed so much over time. Its the same from when I started so many have completely disappeared and not all have had a meltdown thread some have just literally disappeared. I think that may be some of the big change. I know I get a bit fed up of being on here and tbh the only reason I do post is because I really don't have much else to do right now. I find this place very frustrating at times (used to find it much less so, perhaps there are just more people on here now who aren't my cup of tea so to speak, not as in I don't like them but there are more threads I wouldn't have much of an interest in replying to), but like I say I have nothing else to do right now


It is less chilled than it was a couple of months ago and there has been quite a turnaround of members but i think it always runs in cycles and settles back down.

There is a bit of the old Forming Storming Norming Syndrome on forums i reckon


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> It is less chilled than it was a couple of months ago and there has been quite a turnaround of members but i think it always runs in cycles and settles back down.
> 
> There is a bit of the old Forming Storming Norming Syndrome on forums i reckon


That'a what I mean, but you summed it up much more nicely!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Thing is I think it does say a lot the way the whole popular faces (ie major posters) have changed so much over time. Its the same from when I started so many have completely disappeared and not all have had a meltdown thread some have just literally disappeared. I think that may be some of the big change. I know I get a bit fed up of being on here and tbh the only reason I do post is because I really don't have much else to do right now. I find this place very frustrating at times (used to find it much less so, perhaps there are just more people on here now who aren't my cup of tea so to speak, not as in I don't like them but there are more threads I wouldn't have much of an interest in replying to), but like I say I have nothing else to do right now


I think the forum has calmed down slightly, since my last visits. My area of intrest as most probs know is the breeding section - It doesnt seem 'as bad' in there as it use to be, but then that may well be because there are some more members now with knowlegde who wasnt here to start with. I use to be glued to this forum, and would be on it 24/7 how I found time with work and college I shall never know. Im glad that I had time away, it made me realise there is more to life than a petforum full of strangers. Im busier now than I use to be which is good as keeps me away from it all. There use to be people I didnt 'get' on with and would try and avoid but this time round I decided to try and give everyone the benefit of the doubt....

Biggest and best change to the forum is the mods


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I think the forum has calmed down slightly, since my last visits. My area of intrest as most probs know is the breeding section - It doesnt seem 'as bad' in there as it use to be, but then that may well be because there are some more members now with knowlegde who wasnt here to start with. I use to be glued to this forum, and would be on it 24/7 how I found time with work and college I shall never know. Im glad that I had time away, it made me realise there is more to life than a petforum full of strangers. Im busier now than I use to be which is good as keeps me away from it all. There use to be people I didnt 'get' on with and would try and avoid but this time round I decided to try and give everyone the benefit of the doubt....
> 
> Biggest and best change to the forum is the mods


Agree about the mods they are fantastic.:thumbup:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I actually am a sensitive soul......believe it or not. But although i like it on here (if i didn't i wouldn't be here now!) it is only a forum. It is only the internet to me. 

I can/will/have had very heated arguments about animals with all sorts of people in the 'real world' i have even a lost a couple of friends over the years due to them being cruel/irresponsible. So being on here doesn't hold me back if its something i believe in and am passionate about. 

On the internet i can switch from real life to forum life. In which i do not feel upset if someone disagree's with me or corrects me or ignores me etc But in the real world comments, ignorance and the like, can sting. Its completely different to me. Real life and 'internet life' so although i am the same person i am NOT so sensitive. Make any sense? Didn't think so!! :lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I have been here for awhile, then due to summer etc..been awway - came back - many changes but feel more comfy now, before i would not post in general section - it felt just like gate crashing a party, now less so,

but then i posted recently some prob with my dog - did not get much help either - but probably just formed my question quite badly...

No, i do not feel any bulling personally, even when defending poor Wagner, just some people:lol::lol::scared:, but that is ok...


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

It gets heated on here,and people seem a bit up themselves,with 'I know better than everyone else' attitude. its not nice reading.
An off the cuff comment,gets holes picked in it,and several links are posted,as if to say 'told you so'
then posters go away feeling a dick.
Google isnt always right.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It can get heated on here and I have hesitated posting things sometimes because some people will jump on you. But I think the days when every time people even mentioned a certain subject they were jumped on by defenders of that as attacking them regardless of what was said are gone. This is an amazing forum and people shouldn't be worried about posting


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> I have been here for awhile, then due to summer etc..been awway - came back - many changes but feel more comfy now, before i would not post in general section - it felt just like gate crashing a party, now less so,
> 
> *but then i posted recently some prob with my dog - did not get much help either - but probably just formed my question quite badly...*
> No, i do not feel any bulling personally, even when defending poor Wagner, just some people:lol::lol::scared:, but that is ok...


BOLD BIT - And there in lies the problem sometimes. Because this is the internet and no-one is face-to-face. You're not getting the interaction that you would do with the facial expressions etc. So things can get taken the wrong way/not understood enough.

On a more serious note. WAGNER (VAGNER) Its like watching your drunk uncle/dad on karaoke. **cringe, cringe**


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> What a weird user name you have?


what do you expect from a buddy of waterlily:scared::scared:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

No I would not worry about posting anything...but there is a elimant of people on here that do try to make something of other posters comments and thats why some newbys dont stay long as they have a fear of posting again.
I have seen it happen to old members aswell and maybe thats why they dissapear.
I just recently came under fire myself from some older and newer members for something I said and I felt I needed to appoligise for my posting to keep the peace


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I think the forum has calmed down slightly, since my last visits. My area of intrest as most probs know is the breeding section - It doesnt seem 'as bad' in there as it use to be, but then that may well be because there are some more members now with knowlegde who wasnt here to start with. I use to be glued to this forum, and would be on it 24/7 how I found time with work and college I shall never know. Im glad that I had time away, it made me realise there is more to life than a petforum full of strangers. Im busier now than I use to be which is good as keeps me away from it all. There use to be people I didnt 'get' on with and would try and avoid but this time round I decided to try and give everyone the benefit of the doubt....
> 
> Biggest and best change to the forum is the mods


Would agree with you one the mods thats for sure!:thumbup: Dont see any bullying- just some folk are not so diplomatic as others and prefer to call a spade a spade! But so long as you don't take it to bed with you then don't see a problem!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

I lurk more than I post - sometimes I will start to post then decide against it... I havent had any bad experiances myself but the thought that it might kick off puts me off. I cant be bothered with drama.

Plus my posts are often ignored anyway so I figure it is hardly like monet is losing his paintbrush


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Think it depends what mood I'm in wether I post a little or a lot and I'm much more of a reader like to take in all the information available. 
There are certain threads I won't post on as they are a little heated and sometimes get bitchy but the forum is full of passionate people but they are usually the most interesting to read lol
I do feel it's a shame when the same point is stated over and over sometimes getting quite nasty if someone doesn't want advice it doesn't matter how many times you repeat yourself they are nit going to take it. 
Pls excuse spelling on my darn phone internets goosed yet again lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Savahl said:


> I lurk more than I post - sometimes I will start to post then decide against it... I havent had any bad experiances myself but the thought that it might kick off puts me off. I cant be bothered with drama.
> 
> Plus my posts are often ignored anyway so I figure it is hardly like monet is losing his paintbrush


It's nice to see you round again


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

sequeena said:


> It's nice to see you round again


Always been around - im here most days... I just hardly post :arf:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im around most days but tend not to post as much as i did when i first joined last year as i feel that the feel of the forum as a whole has changed and a few members that i used to talk to a lot were banned or have left. 

I sometimes feel ignored but thats probably more down to me feeling more sensitive on some days than others to be fair!

I tend to post on threads that are fun or on topics that i feel knowledgeable about. 

I steer clear of full blown arguements/debates.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Im around most days but tend not to post as much as i did when i first joined last year as i feel that the feel of the forum as a whole has changed and a few members that i used to talk to a lot were banned or have left.
> 
> I sometimes feel ignored but thats probably more down to me feeling more sensitive on some days than others to be fair!
> 
> ...


Same here I don't get involved in full blown arguements if it gets nasty I let mods know.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> Same here I don't get involved in full blown arguements if it gets nasty I let mods know.


Unfortunately the heated topics pop up quite often, maybe thats why the forum atmosphere feels like it has changed (to me) lately


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Unfortunately the heated topics pop up quite often, maybe thats why the forum atmosphere feels like it has changed (to me) lately


Every now and then I will get caught in the cross fire by accident but am quickly rescued by a mod lol.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Unfortunately the heated topics pop up quite often, maybe thats why the forum atmosphere feels like it has changed (to me) lately


Actually on the whole, the forums have been fairly calm of late, **ducks from reported threads coming in**

The very nature of the internet means that facial expressions are missing on chats, recieving advice, info swapping etc, and this is where misunderstandings can occur (altho not saying all heated talks are this),  On occasion it really does depend, subject to discussion, what you're interested in, what kind of mood your in etc. I know myself, there are some days when I join in a discussion and am in the right mood for others disagreeing with me and other days when I just feel "what the **** are you talking about **** off etc). Which is usually the day I dont post.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I do worry about them that see the world all pink and fluffy.
> I understand that people may be disabled and use forums as a way of friendship and the like, but when we start debating pets then we all know there will be a differ of opinions. I would hope no one would be as nasty as to 'pick' on someone that was disabled or none disabled for the sake of it. But I also dont think people should treat disabled members any different from other members when in serious discussions.  Plus I wouldnt know a disabled members from a none disabled member as dont tend to view general, I guess others dont either.


I think you have misunderstood my point.
It's not to treat anyone differently but to be aware of others sensitivities, for whatever reason. 
Differing opinions are not a problem, it's the way it is put sometimes.
Don't get me wrong, we all do it at some point, I just don't see why it is often backed up by even more condescending posts, either by the same poster or others.
Not the way to get someone to listen to a point of view. Much better to have a logical, practical debate with facts


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

rona said:


> I think you have misunderstood my point.
> It's not to treat anyone differently but to be aware of others sensitivities, for whatever reason.
> Differing opinions are not a problem, it's the way it is put sometimes.
> Don't get me wrong, we all do it at some point, I just don't see why it is often backed up by even more condescending posts, either by the same poster or others.
> Not the way to get someone to listen to a point of view. Much better to have a logical, practical debate with facts


More than likely I misunderstood, I am getting more and more confused. 
Of course be aware of them. Its hard to put opinions across on a forum (well maybe not for you or others but I find it hard and you know I have caused offence many times, not on purpose might I add). People will read things how they want, or read into things to much..
If someone doesnt want to listen and has their mind set on something, nothing will change it Rona we both know that - its hard to have a debate with someone that has there mind set one something..


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> More than likely I misunderstood, I am getting more and more confused.
> Of course be aware of them. Its hard to put opinions across on a forum (well maybe not for you or others but I find it hard and you know I have caused offence many times, not on purpose might I add). People will read things how they want, or read into things to much..
> If someone doesnt want to listen and has their mind set on something, nothing will change it Rona we both know that - its hard to have a debate with someone that has there mind set one something..


I've learnt to either give up on those or ignore them.
I know it's hard with an animal likely to suffer as a result, but as you say, they aren't going to listen whatever you say, unless you tell them exactly what they want to hear.
The problem with ranting at the ignorant is that it may put several genuine people off asking for advice,.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

rona said:


> I've learnt to either give up on those or ignore them.
> I know it's hard with an animal likely to suffer as a result, but as you say, they aren't going to listen whatever you say, unless you tell them exactly what they want to hear.
> The problem with ranting at the ignorant is that it may put several genuine people off asking for advice,.


well you know me I have something to say for everything  I havent learnt yet to ignore those types of people. Im to passionate about somethings I think.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> I've learnt to either give up on those or ignore them.
> I know it's hard with an animal likely to suffer as a result, but as you say, they aren't going to listen whatever you say, unless you tell them exactly what they want to hear.
> The problem with ranting at the ignorant is that it may put several genuine people off asking for advice,.


I agree with you here rona...well put


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

rona said:


> I've learnt to either give up on those or ignore them.
> I know it's hard with an animal likely to suffer as a result, but as you say, they aren't going to listen whatever you say, unless you tell them exactly what they want to hear.
> The problem with ranting at the ignorant is that it may put several genuine people off asking for advice,.


Agreed, there have been many occasions that I have read a thread and can usually tell from the 2nd or 3rd posting from the OP that no matter what anyone says, no info regardless of how well informed the poster is on the matter, is not going to be listened to because they're not saying what the OP wants to hear. On these occasions, sad though it may be, its best to just walk away. You can't save everyone.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

I hold back a lot of the time. If I don't mention things sometimes it can be misconstrued and it can then escalate. I really loathe arguing on forums as I find it quite stressful, especially when things are taken the wrong way and you're trying to defend what you said/did not say. Another thing is sarcasm or cliquishness between certain members, I've been on some like that before and I find that it just breeds hostility amongst new and old members. There's really no need for it anyway, they're public forums so stop acting like you own the joint  I've found this forum quite relaxed compared to most, but they all have their problems...


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> well you know me I have something to say for everything  I havent learnt yet to ignore those types of people. Im to passionate about somethings I think.


Nowt wrong with passion.  But sometimes theres no point in flogging a dead horse so to speak.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Rona the voice of reason :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Rona the voice of reason :thumbup:


I'm getting a bit boring I think. Going to have to have one of my flips soon 
Watch out mods


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

rona said:


> I'm getting a bit boring I think. Going to have to have one of my flips soon
> Watch out mods


The unfortunate thing is when you have one of your flips, everyone tends to agree with you. :lol: :lol:


----------



## SC7639 (Nov 23, 2010)

rona said:


> I think you have misunderstood my point.
> It's not to treat anyone differently but to be aware of others sensitivities, for whatever reason.
> Differing opinions are not a problem, it's the way it is put sometimes.
> Don't get me wrong, we all do it at some point, I just don't see why it is often backed up by even more condescending posts, either by the same poster or others.
> Not the way to get someone to listen to a point of view. Much better to have a logical, practical debate with facts


I agree a practical debate with *facts* is the best way to get your point across to people, just having a point of view rammed at you is not going to help.

I can see why some people are worried about posting i've seen to all to often from watching shetlandlover posting of here and being ripped apart but i'd love for all of that to be behind us now.

I think if you are trying to get your point across to someone you need to back it up with facts not just telling them over and over again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

bird said:


> The unfortunate thing is when you have one of your flips, everyone tends to agree with you. :lol: :lol:


Sigh!!!!
Is that a Clique do you think?


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Do cliques really exist. 

To a point, yes, people gravitate to those with similar values which some would regard as a clique (although I've yet to figure out, why just because a few people agree on one thing it should be called so)  although most people regardless of that will appreiciate advice, laughter, shared knowledge, whether they "know" someone or not.

*BUT* I really do believe that on the whole we (currently) do not suffer from the "hell she/he dont agree with x, so lets hang em high" mentality that was once apparent (we both suffered that one)


----------



## ddb2 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi some of you have seen me on here others may not have...but i am relatively new to this forum and totally new to forums full stop.
i have posted the odd thread and also replied to some. However i do tend to hold back as i am still not too sure how this all works, plus yes it does seem quite cilque, but i half expected that so it's not too much of a surprise.
I very often read threads and think i might be able to offer advice or even join in with the banter but because i feel i don't know anyone i tend to hold back.

I have a good sense of humour and enjoy good banter but things can easily be taken in the wrong context when written down (body language has a lot answer for) 
I would never give advice on pets as i don't know enough to advise others, the only field i am any good in is drugs (the legal kind) and life, but even with that there are always others who know more and so i tend to hold back there also....guess i will get used to it and it is no ones fault just lack of confidence on my part and a fear of being slated in print lol.

I did laugh and say i don't think they like me on here the other day to the OH, but he just laughed at me so that helped (not) and i was having a bad day with lack of sleep at the time!!!

sorry... hope i have not said the wrong thing


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I was terrified posting when I first joined but I joined as a 'breeder' and we all know how that can go lol.

Anyway learnt an awful lot, had done my research anyway and was well mentored but there's always more to learn, and after a pretty disastorous accident with my breeding queen decided to pack it all in and neuter them all so just a pet owner now

I think a lor of people worry about being judged but if you are trying to do the right thing and listen to advice given to you then people are pretty friendly.

Well except TDM who got me hooked on rodents and made my OH shout at me for bringing home new little critters 

Like a previous poster said at the end of the day don't sweat it, it's a forum you can always click the little x at the top of the page and go join another one if you don't like it.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I've never been worried about posting but i can understand why some people are.Yes there is a clique on here which some might not agree with, but its true.The worst place imo is in the dog section especialy breeding.Very often i've seen one of the clique leave an offish reply to someone then i look at who's online and 9 times out of ten the rest of he clique are reading the same thread or are private messaging and then jump on the bandwagon.I'm fortunate in as much i've got broad shoulders and can take flak but i know there are a lot that can't,so they either leave or think their posts don't count,but they do imo.*


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I've never been worried about posting but i can understand why some people are.Yes there is a clique on here which some might not agree with, but its true.The worst place imo is in the dog section especialy breeding.Very often i've seen one of the clique leave an offish reply to someone then i look at who's online and 9 times out of ten the rest of he clique are reading the same thread or are private messaging and then jump on the bandwagon.I'm fortunate in as much i've got broad shoulders and can take flak but i know there are a lot that can't,so they either leave or think their posts don't count,but they do imo.*


Everyones post counts, as long as it's constructive.
Some say they don't post because someone else has said what they were going to say, but surely the person asking the question would be more sure of the answer if several people concur?

If you need an example of this, you only have to look at the threads on Chappie dog food.

Do people really pm to get their friends to back them up? 
I only do that if I think a certain person can help with an enquiry and seem to have missed the thread


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I only go on the dog section, and do sometimes think that people voice their answers/opinions very strongly, especially in some cases when there are lots of right ways to do something.

I occassionally type a post and then dont bother to submit it, on another forum i started a thread about getting a second dog and age gaps etc, well the first reply jumped down my throat saying dont you think you should look after the puppy you have just got.

I just posted a sad face in reply to this and the person then apologised saying their reply sounded not as they expected and wasnt meant as harshly as it sounded etc.

I on the other hand nearly didnt bother going back on the forum because i had a right to ask the question and was after peoples points of view for me to think about, it wasnt a question with a 100% answer so everyones opinion was valid, but to shoot me down i thought was harsh, just cos i was a new first time puppy owner.

So i do sometimes worry about posting, i try and gauge whether the thread starter wants to be told an answer or be given an opinion or stuff from your experiences, if it is the latter two i may reply if it is the first I will not, cos an opinion or your experiences you have a right to defend, giving an answer they dont like just causes grief!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

I have written repsonses to a thread sometimes and deleted thinking "why bother? I am only going to be shot down anyway"

Ive been called a racist amongst other things and the way some act on the forum is a bit of a joke, like its just theirs and a few of their friends 
I dont normally shy away from a thread and always try and say hello to newbies as its called manners.
I do get carried away sometimes but normally when im basically being told how terrible of an owner i am or how im talking **** because ive given an honest reply.

I do not like the fact that people spend their time hunting down other members and trying to twist things either. Im waiting on someone saying how bad an owner i am due to having mental health problems, im sure thatll be a topic soon too!

I can also say one thing, if i ever had a litter there is NO WAY i would post anything about it on this forum or the "holier than thou" brigade will come and get me becuase i havent been breeding for 30+ years and no doubt wont meet their God like standards.

Not everyone has been showing/breeding or even owning animals for many years and God forbid they should ask a question eh?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Whilst I'd never post in the sections I know nothing about (most!!!) I do join in with my comments but sometimes taking a back seat & just reading other people postsis just as enjoyable. I don't understand why people are scared to post their opinions - everyone is entitled to them. Maybe I'm just more thick skineed than some 

There are groups on here that tend to get on very well but that happens evrywhere - some posts on here between members are hilarious even if I don't join in with the banter.

I've just joined a GSD forum having recently got a new dog so need some tips form experienced owners (not that there aren't any on here, just thought I'd also try another forum as well :lol. If people there think I'm an idiot & going about training the wrong way, etc (some forums I've visited are savage!) then so be it ... I will take comments/advice on board for the sake of my dogs but I really don't get too bothered by personal attacks to the extent that I'd be scared to post. 

It's such a shame if people feel like that but as has been stressed previously that some comments aren't meant in the way they are taken.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rona said:


> Everyones post counts, as long as it's constructive.
> Some say they don't post because someone else has said what they were going to say, but surely the person asking the question would be more sure of the answer if several people concur?
> 
> If you need an example of this, you only have to look at the threads on Chappie dog food.
> ...


*Everyones post counts no matter imo which is what i said.As for people using pm to get their mates to back them up yes i believe they do,which i find sad because imo that means they dont know as much as they think they do,or they don't like being in the wrong.*


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I sometimes think there's no point in posting on a popular thread because it will not be read. If had to repeat my post before because it has been overlooked in the masses of posts.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

luvmydogs said:


> I sometimes think there's no point in posting on a popular thread because it will not be read. If had to repeat my post before because it has been overlooked in the masses of posts.


*Sometimes posts don't get a reply because some people don't bother to read the whole thread.So don't take that personaly.*


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Sometimes posts don't get a reply because some people don't bother to read the whole thread.So don't take that personaly.*


You would think the OP of any given thread would read all the replies :confused1:


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

Am still sussing out the site, and the general ethos, i've been on forums before where they seem extremely 'cliquey' or confrontational if you don't post the way they do- as in sarky but on the verge of sliding into nastiness, you'll get targeted or ignored, as you're not one of 'them'.

Also don't always know what to say.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> ahh well I dont usally comment much on anything none animal related anymore. Did all that the first time, and this time round remembered why I joint the forum in the first place :thumbup:
> 
> I guess some will be totally different because their behind a screen, thats what I find sad.


Is that because I am a member now?


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Would agree with you one the mods thats for sure!:thumbup: Dont see any bullying- just some folk are not so diplomatic as others and prefer to call a spade a spade! But so long as you don't take it to bed with you then don't see a problem!


Excuse me but I neither take my spade or computer to bed with me. Have you seen my wife? She's gorgeous so no comparison


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> Excuse me but I neither take my spade or computer to bed with me. Have you seen my wife? She's gorgeous so no comparison


picture please:arf:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Im not worried about posting but sometimes "think" about what im putting andn then delete :lol::lol: - I can certainly see why some members esp in the breeding sections would feel reluctant to sometimes post - for fear of getting shot down etc - imo there is nothing wrong with being passionate about what you believe in BUT you have to RESPECT that not everyone will have the same beliefs and sometimes you have to bow out - I did notice one thread recently that took a turn for the worst on the breeding where somone got quite personal about another person which imo is wrong thats when it starts to go downhill ....people just need to try and remember that in order to help the animals you have to talk to the owners and alienating them doesnt always help


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> what do you expect from a buddy of waterlily:scared::scared:


                                   
:lol:


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I wouldn't describe it as worrying per say but I do hold back fairly frequently. Not because I am scared but because I can't be arsed with having the discussion and having to try and articulate my contradictory view. I am aware that if I sort of hop on/hop off here that if I post something that people are going to reply to then I at least should be around to reply to them and I don't have the time usually so it's better left unsaid from me and instead I rep. whoever goes to the effort of responding the way I typically would!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

jenniferx said:


> I wouldn't describe it as worrying per say but I do hold back fairly frequently. Not because I am scared but because I can't be arsed with having the discussion and having to try and articulate my contradictory view. I am aware that if I sort of hop on/hop off here that if I post something that people are going to reply to then I at least should be around to reply to them and I don't have the time usually so it's better left unsaid from me and instead I rep. whoever goes to the effort of responding the way I typically would!


Sometimes I type something then half way through forget what I want to say or just read what I have so far and think nah and delete it lol.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

I lurk and don't post very much. I enjoy the forum though because I like reading about other peoples experiences/interests/views even if mine are completely opposite, normally they are as I've noticed the forum tends to be a bit radical lol! I can't say why but I don't yet feel accepted into the forum (maybe as I don't post much) and I joined nearly two years ago! 

I definitely don't fit into any cliques but I would still post and wouldn't hold back if I thought something was really important. I clock people though and notice the replies that are funny and/or well thought out. Some people on here really make me laugh :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

kaz_f said:


> I lurk and don't post very much. I enjoy the forum though because I like reading about other peoples experiences/interests/views even if mine are completely opposite, normally they are as I've noticed the forum tends to be a bit radical lol! I can't say why but I don't yet feel accepted into the forum (maybe as I don't post much) and I joined nearly two years ago!
> 
> I definitely don't fit into any cliques but I would still post and wouldn't hold back if I thought something was really important. I clock people though and notice the replies that are funny and/or well thought out. Some people on here really make me laugh :lol:


aw hey I dont fit in either I just shove my way in :arf: join me :thumbup: :lol: that came out kinda dirty aye :confused1:


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

rona said:


> I've noticed this said several times, usually by relative newbies, but sometimes by quite established members too.
> I think it's such a shame.
> I assume it's mainly down to the percieved ganging up(bullying) but there may be other reasons.
> So, who holds back on posting, why and has anyone any ideas how to change it?


I don't hold back, i don't think anyone else should either.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

owieprone said:


> I don't hold back, i don't think anyone else should either.


agreed :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I just want to add re cliques.. if someone has said something I agree with.. I will stick with it untill the grim death regardless of who disagrees or who I have agreed with.. And sometimes 10 mins earlier I can of been disagreeing with that person on a different thread.. Its swings and round abouts..


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> I just want to add re cliques.. if someone has said something I agree with.. I will stick with it untill the grim death regardless of who disagrees or who I have agreed with.. And sometimes 10 mins earlier I can of been disagreeing with that person on a different thread.. Its swings and round abouts..


I do love here how we can bitch and get all narky on a thread but then leave it at that thread and still laugh on a diff one


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I just want to add re cliques.. if someone has said something I agree with.. I will stick with it untill the grim death regardless of who disagrees or who I have agreed with.. And sometimes 10 mins earlier I can of been disagreeing with that person on a different thread.. Its swings and round abouts..


Thats very true. I think it can look cliquey just because you get a group of people with the same view. They may disagree elsewhere but on that thread it looks cliquey.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> I do love here how we can bitch and get all narky on a thread but then leave it at that thread and still laugh on a diff one


LOL you been Biatching me again somewhere..:lol:


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> I do love here how we can bitch and get all narky on a thread but then leave it at that thread and still laugh on a diff one


or the same one if you're certain members who will remain unnamed...... you know who we are.. *cough* erm.. you are....i mean..


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I do love here how we can bitch and get all narky on a thread but then leave it at that thread and still laugh on a diff one


I never remember who i have disagreed with :lol: I love a good debate but i do try and leave it behind on the thread. I can be quite full on when i debate and i am sure i have upset a few people unintentionally because i debate quite aggressively but just because i disagree with a persons viewpoint on something it doesn't mean i don't like them (i think some people take it all to heart). You should see the "debates" i have with my Dad and i love him to bits :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> LOL you been Biatching me again somewhere..:lol:


noooo :scared: :lol:



owieprone said:


> or the same one if you're certain members who will remain unnamed...... you know who we are.. *cough* erm.. you are....i mean..


ummm I read that as a compliment ?  better be  :lol:



RAINYBOW said:


> I never remember who i have disagreed with :lol: I love a good debate but i do try and leave it behind on the thread. I can be quite full on when i debate and i am sure i have upset a few people unintentionally because i debate quite aggressively but just because i disagree with a persons viewpoint on something it doesn't mean i don't like them (i think some people take it all to heart). You should see the "debates" i have with my Dad and i love him to bits :thumbup:


yeah same mate I dont change my opinion on a poster cos there views suck    still luv em :lol:


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

i'm always complimentary! it might be hidden within what may sound mean but trust me i'm always lovely and full of sunshine and love and hugs and good thoughts and sugar (generally in Minstrels form) and all that other good vibe guff...

there are only a few ppl on pf that truly nip ma heed every time they post, everyone else i assume are having an off day when they occasionally say something daft. 

i find it's always best to assume someone isn't intentionally trying to be offensive, unless they say so.

me for instance.. i DO try my best to piss you all off.. i'm still perfecting this..


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

owieprone said:


> i'm always complimentary! it might be hidden within what may sound mean but trust me i'm always lovely and full of sunshine and love and hugs and good thoughts and sugar (generally in Minstrels form) and all that other good vibe guff...
> 
> there are only a few ppl on pf that truly nip ma heed every time they post, everyone else i assume are having an off day when they occasionally say something daft.
> 
> ...


haha well tough luck  I see your humour hidden without smileys :001_cool: :lol: :lol:


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

dammit! more perfecting needed.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

rona said:


> I've noticed this said several times, usually by relative newbies, but sometimes by quite established members too.
> I think it's such a shame.
> I assume it's mainly down to the percieved ganging up(bullying) but there may be other reasons.
> So, who holds back on posting, why and has anyone any ideas how to change it?


i hold back alot of the time because i feel my post may be picked on or things picked out and thats more than often by long term members which i feel they think they know beter and are beter than anyone else which is not the case!!i also dont like causing arguments and if i feel if i add my opinion it will cause an argument then i wont post dont know how to change it to be honest xx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

owieprone said:


> dammit! more perfecting needed.


kiss ...........this


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I hold back occasionally and always thoroughly read what I write to ensure no one can take offence. Many a time I delete it and end up not posting at all.

It may be me, but PF feels different recently. It was somewhere I couldnt wait to go and every spare moment was spent here. Now a quick 5 min check and I'm done - a while back it was hours at a time


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> kiss ...........this


no thanks i know where it's been....

mum2; i don't if someone can't figure out that i've not meant to offend them personally (i mean to offend the whole forum not just one individual) then that's their problem, and i'll quite happily tell them that.

i'll also admit when i'm wrong tho, which alot of folk don't. i'm quite happy for someone to tell me i'm an arse.. i'll take it as it's meant..as a compliment hee hee!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I post if i can be bothered really.

Everyone's experience and reasons are different so there will always be those who disagree but that's just life.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> aw hey I dont fit in either I just shove my way in :arf: join me :thumbup: :lol: that came out kinda dirty aye :confused1:


Right I'm barging in and taking lessons from you from here on in :eek6: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

kaz_f said:


> Right I'm barging in and taking lessons from you from here on in :eek6: :lol:


haha well then let me teach ya how to be angelic and pure :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> haha well then let me teach ya how to be angelic and pure :thumbup: :lol:


:aureola: and here's me thinking it was gonna be an assertive course


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I hold back sometimes, other days I just feel compelled to comment if I feel strongly about something. There are a few people who've been on here who've been caught out by someone else & I've usually had a hunch about them, that fiasco with the BYB of Husky/malamutes for example, something wasn't right there from the start. If people ever feel I'm part of some 'ganging up' or bullying conspiracy they are possibly quite right- if they consider that bullying or ganging up involves having the horrid nasty home truths laid out to them
I do feel most of my posts are irrelevant, as I tend to talk a load of rambling nonsense, hence they are often ignored. I'm also world champion at taking things off topic or killing threads stone dead:thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kaz_f said:


> :aureola: and here's me thinking it was gonna be an assertive course


Waterlily definitely puts the *ass* in *ass*ertive:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

kaz_f said:


> :aureola: and here's me thinking it was gonna be an assertive course


hey you have the brainiest teacher here  :lol:



simplysardonic said:


> Waterlily definitely puts the *ass* in *ass*ertive:thumbup:


 great to see ya  :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

borderer said:


> picture please:arf:


Won't do pic so will try again as won't delete either


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> I hold back sometimes, other days I just feel compelled to comment if I feel strongly about something. There are a few people who've been on here who've been caught out by someone else & I've usually had a hunch about them, that fiasco with the BYB of Husky/malamutes for example, something wasn't right there from the start. If people ever feel I'm part of some 'ganging up' or bullying conspiracy they are possibly quite right- if they consider that bullying or ganging up involves having the horrid nasty home truths laid out to them
> I do feel most of my posts are irrelevant, as I tend to talk a load of rambling nonsense, hence they are often ignored. I'm also world champion at taking things off topic or killing threads stone dead:thumbup:


there's no such thing as off topic... it's simply the thread maturing onto another topic.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

owieprone said:


> there's no such thing as off topic... it's simply the thread maturing onto another topic.


nothing worse then peeps who hijack threads aye  insolent bastards 

oh hey wanna coke?



ohhhh and yeah babe thanks for last night  :lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> i hold back alot of the time because i feel my post may be picked on or things picked out and thats more than often by long term members which i feel they think they know beter and are beter than anyone else which is not the case!!i also dont like causing arguments and if i feel if i add my opinion it will cause an argument then i wont post dont know how to change it to be honest xx


Well sometimes holding back could be a good thing, ive offended someone tonight and really didnt mean to, ile have to learn to keep my gob shut i think.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

As requested Bullet


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Awww she's lovely! Love the haircut too!


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks that was on her hen night with Morticia as I call her. God I will get a slap if she sees that


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JohnMorris said:


> Thanks that was on her hen night with Morticia as I call her. God I will get a slap if she sees that


She looks just like BillyBoysMum on here  proper doubles


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> She looks just like BillyBoysMum on here  proper doubles


She's not new on here too is she coz it could be Katie checking up on me? Well she is a twin my lovely Katie but her twin sports a great goatie so isn't quite as lovely. At least I won't get them confused.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

JohnMorris said:


> As requested Bullet


Aw v pretty laydee


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> oh hey wanna coke?


That's made me very thirsty  and our coke isn't in the fridge, though it's probably colder being on the side in our icebox kitchen!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JohnMorris said:


> She's not new on here too is she coz it could be Katie checking up on me? Well she is a twin my lovely Katie but her twin sports a great goatie so isn't quite as lovely. At least I won't get them confused.


No BBM is part of the furniture on here, has been forever but she is a dead ringer for your Missus


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I haven't noticed any cliques. Forums are in some ways no different from face to face conversions. When a thread has turned into too much arguing for my tastes, I don't reply anymore. I sometimes wonder if annoy people with my lack of response. lol

I always use different usernames on each forum I post on and I would recommend others do the same. Otherwise, one Google search will reveal everywhere you post on the net. I haven't posted any more than the state I live in online (New Hampshire, in the states), which leaves a huge area I could possibly live. lol I never post pictures of myself online.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

It never worries me , but thats cos no-one ever pays attention to me anyway


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

i dont worry about posting,if i dont know something i dont reply.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

owieprone said:


> there's no such thing as off topic... it's simply the thread maturing onto another topic.


sorry but it is off topic, i find it annoying esp when its my topic that its started on , i post pics of animals from the zoo and it ends out a debate on keeping animals in zoos.. that is not what the topic was about !!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

owieprone said:


> i'm an arse..


aw we know ya are mate  but its ok we still luv ya


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> sorry but it is off topic, i find it annoying esp when its my topic that its started on , i post pics of animals from the zoo and it ends out a debate on keeping animals in zoos.. that is not what the topic was about !!!


I don't always reply but love looking at your zoo piccies:thumbup:
I went to London Zoo on Tuesday for a college trip but forgot my camera


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Mese said:


> It never worries me , but thats cos no-one ever pays attention to me anyway


I do :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I don't always reply but love looking at your zoo piccies:thumbup:
> I went to London Zoo on Tuesday for a college trip but forgot my camera


thanks hunny 

whats it like there ?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> thanks hunny
> 
> whats it like there ?


Some of the enclosures were innovative & the animals were all obviously well cared for but some could do with updating, the red panda was showing stereotypical behaviour which saddened me
There were no big animals there, like elephants& rhinos, they keep those at Whipsnade


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Some of the enclosures were innovative & the animals were all obviously well cared for but some could do with updating, the red panda was showing stereotypical behaviour which saddened me
> There were no big animals there, like elephants& rhinos, they keep those at Whipsnade


thats a prob with most zoos id say but they are working on them

back on topic before i get told off 

i hace noticed on here thought that the same people always reply to certain topics , i dont reply to every topic as somethings confuse me or that that topic dont interest me


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Exactly right!
> 
> Anyway! Enough of the - As The O'Mali's Dad succincly put it - Drama Lama! :lol: It aint worth it! - Not Rona btw-
> 
> Soooo *twiddles thumbs* The weather is glorious here! :arf:


If you have snow send it my way will you. :arf:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> If you have snow send it my way will you. :arf:


Your welcome to it! And the -taters temperature! :eek6:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Your welcome to it! And the -taters temperature! :eek6:


Its pretty frosty here. Only had a few drops of snow. :frown:
I want snow....


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Its pretty frosty here. Only had a few drops of snow. :frown:
> I want snow....


We're due snow wednesday according to my weather thingy... I'll start blowing it down your way! Might look a bit daft standing in my garden blowing at the sky but hey! Whatever makes ya happy!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Wotever innit sista


Oi bruv do u w0nt 2 go 4 a p1nt 1nn1t :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Oi bruv do u w0nt 2 go 4 a p1nt 1nn1t :lol:


u iz a m1nd reeda innit!

SPEK!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Wotever innit sista


BOOOYAKASHA! Innit Blud!

Me an ma sista Shetlandlova! ARE IN DA HOUSE!!!!!

*We'll be in da corner wiv da bottle of white lightening blud


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> BOOOYAKASHA! Innit Blud!
> 
> Me an ma sista Shetlandlova! ARE IN DA HOUSE!!!!!
> 
> *We'll be in da corner wiv da bottle of white lightening blud


w0nt nuva b33r sista? w3z guna 0wn dis j01nt 1nn1t

(Is joint still a term used for house/building? or am I out of date?)


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> w0nt nuva b33r sista? w3z guna 0wn dis j01nt 1nn1t
> 
> (Is joint still a term used for house/building? or am I out of date?)


Can i get General Levy to translate please?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Can i get General Levy to translate please?


:lol:

I can for you.

It is amazing how this:



> w0nt nuva b33r sista? w3z guna 0wn dis j01nt 1nn1t


Translates to this:

Want another beer sister? We are going to own this joint innit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> BOOOYAKASHA! Innit Blud!
> 
> Me an ma sista Shetlandlova! ARE IN DA HOUSE!!!!!
> 
> *We'll be in da corner wiv da bottle of white lightening blud


Sweet!
I iz da 1 wiv wh1te treky b0tt0ms n head d0wn ch3ckin i man statuz in da facebook innit.

Tra1ners lookin pr1steen innit!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Anywayz................As baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad Iron eye iz, I got to go to bed now innit :lol:

Night


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Sweet!
> I iz da 1 wiv wh1te treky b0tt0ms n head d0wn ch3ckin i man statuz in da facebook innit.
> 
> Tra1ners lookin pr1steen innit!


Yo tra1ners are lookin' sweeeeeet! I bin shopin at argos today! Drippin in Lizzy Duke yo! Classsssy! Thas me!



> w0nt nuva b33r sista? w3z guna 0wn dis j01nt 1nn1t
> 
> (Is joint still a term used for house/building? or am I out of date?)


Yeh sis... Dey betta get reddy 4 us! There's you wiv ya ass hanging out ya pink velour! And me wiv ma jeans down round ma ankles.

( As for house building, yes I believe it is! It can also mean the use of narcotic substance! But we don't advocate that! Can't afford it bein a sinle muvva on me benefits! )


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Yo tra1ners are lookin' sweeeeeet! I bin shopin at argos today! Drippin in Lizzy Duke yo! Classsssy! Thas me!
> 
> Yeh sis... Dey betta get reddy 4 us! There's you wiv ya ass hanging out ya pink velour! And me wiv ma jeans down round ma ankles.
> 
> ( As for house building, yes I believe it is! It can also mean the use of narcotic substance! But we don't advocate that! Can't afford it bein a sinle muvva on me benefits! )


Where has the lady i married gone?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Yo tra1ners are lookin' sweeeeeet! I bin shopin at argos today! Drippin in Lizzy Duke yo! Classsssy! Thas me!
> 
> Yeh sis... Dey betta get reddy 4 us! There's you wiv ya ass hanging out ya pink velour! And me wiv ma jeans down round ma ankles.
> 
> ( As for house building, yes I believe it is! It can also mean the use of narcotic substance! But we don't advocate that! Can't afford it bein a sinle muvva on me benefits! )


:lol::lol::lol:

1nn1t h0w m3ny k1dz u av n0w?


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 1nn1t h0w m3ny k1dz u av n0w?


Lost count sis innit! I fink I lost sum wen I went to da park! I did 'av 7 mixed race ones now I only gots 3! Wot 'appened der den!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Lost count sis innit! I fink I lost sum wen I went to da park! I did 'av 7 mixed race ones now I only gots 3! Wot 'appened der den!


0h 1 d1dnt n0 der w0z dat many u haz 2 f1nd 0ut wh0 da daddy iz


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Would it have put further strain on you're wrist to have added the "wh" and "g"?
> 
> Vanker!


:scared: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Done some pruning today


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> Done some pruning today


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank God for that proper english again. That was taxing on the old brain cells


----------

